# Axes & Hatchets...



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

What kind of Axes & Hatchets do you guys who fell trees prefer?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I doubt you will find many guys that fell with an axe these days. I know a lot of guys that own tree business and they all use chain saws for that. The axe comes out sometimes, but it is primarily used for limbing or a crappy one to hack at roots.

Personally, I have been using Gransfors Bruks for about 12 years. I have the wildlife hatchet for camping and making kindling for the pizza oven and the splitting axe for firewood. Excellent quality and very very sharp from the factory. If you like quality tools then you will love these...as opposed to some stamped chinese garbage from lowes. Here is a link.

http://www.gransfors.com/htm_eng/index.html


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Bahco is the best bang for buck. 

Sharpening and profiling is 9/10 of a good axe and up to the user.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

2ndGen said:


> What kind of Axes & Hatchets do you guys who fell trees prefer?


I never used a hatchet in felling, limbing, or splitting. Felling anything substantial I used something like this:

http://www.amestruetemper.com/produ...tId=123&SubFamilyId=100&FamilyId=73&LineId=72

Limbing and splitting I used something like this:

http://www.amestruetemper.com/produ...tId=124&SubFamilyId=100&FamilyId=73&LineId=72

The profile the blade is sharpened to is way more important than who made the steel, and you control this part. Felling axes and limbing axes are sharpened to different profiles. Use a felling profile for limbing, and it'll skip off the limbs too easily. Use a limbing profile for felling, and it'll dull a little quickly and tend to stick in the cut.

I'm assuming you haven't done much axe work, hence your question. For relatively small tree felling and limbing, I'd recommend the boy's axe. Sharpen it for limbing (lower angle than for felling). It'll be safe for limbing, and useable for felling. The shorter handle and lighter head will work better for learning to control the axe, and you can choke up and use it one handed on small limbs. Limbing is the dangerous part, and you should always be on the opposite side of the tree from the limb you are cutting in case the axe skips off the limb.

Forget about who makes the axe, get a single bitted one with a hickory handle that's about the right length for what you want to do and a head that's about the right weight, then sharpen it to get the profile that's going to work for you. Once you figure out the right profile, make a profile gauge so you can keep it sharpened to the same profile over time. Don't forget to keep a stone with you for quick touch-ups.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

info on sharpening:

http://blueandwhitecrew.org/resources/tips/sharpeningaxes.php#bevelangles


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I use an axe for limbing more than I do felling, I take the limbs out as a chips with 2 cuts from opposite sides since its just for getting a log up to the firebreak so we can buck it into rounds for firewood. I prefer an axe for limbing more than a chainsaw because I find it safer when Im 3hrs away from a hospital with no cellphone reception.

I like my axe handles to come up to my 6 inches below my belt buckle, when your chopping at your feet bend your knees on the down stroke so the axe cannot hit you if you miss. 

I prefer an old Kelly myself:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks guys. 
I'm considering 25" or so Forest axes. 
I'll probably get a Council Forest Boy's Ax,
then a Gransfor Bruks Forest Ax after that.

By the way, this would be for camping and site clearing use.


----------

